# Brw71585 Lawn Renovation



## Brw71585 (Apr 20, 2019)

I have been on The Lawn Forum for a few years but never documented my process. I did a renovation last year on my whole yard and it came out great but I left one section bare as I had a big oak tree right in the middle of it. I took the tree down but the stump was just too big. It damaged the sprinkler line that was there before so I just left alone until this year.

This picture below is area that I am going to planting this year.



So far what I have done is sprayed Gly and killed the remaining weeds that grew over the season. Then dethatched the area enough to take it enough. Also trenched a new a tunnel and reconnected the irrigation to this section. After the rain finishes, I will be bring in fresh top soil and leveling out the area. This will give me a good base

For seed, I am using a custom blend from SeedSuperStore of 80% TTTF and 20% KBG. TTTF cultivators are 4th Millennium, Amity, Raptor III and Avenger II and KBG is Bluenote and NuGlade..

I am excited to share this renovation with you guys. Picture below is what the renovation on the front yard renovation looked like before and after. This was 90/10 mix of TTTF and KBG from Hogan Grass Seed


----------



## Brw71585 (Apr 20, 2019)

Well a lot has happen since the last post

9/6/2021 - 9/7/2021 - brought in 12 yards of topsoil and spread across section of the renovated area. Also on that day. I seeded with the custom blend from SeedSuperStore of the 80/20 TTTF/KBG mix. Went heavy at 11#/K. The following day on 9/7, picked up some Pennington Slopemaster and spread across the whole area. My area is out of peat moss and the spreader I reserved from Home Depot, they gave it to someone else. Also spread Starter fertilizer of 19-19-19 along with spraying extreme blend, Meso, and Hydretain.




9/15/2021 - DAS:9 and DAG: 4

Starting seeing germination on Saturday 9/11/21. Little sprouts. Was having trouble with irrigation as the Hunter MP Rotos were not reaching the highest peak where I took the oak tree out. I had to angle the body more and was able to get coverage. Its coming in good, was going to wait a few more days to spread more seed on bare spots.


----------



## Amydaveg (May 2, 2020)

What setting would you use on the rotary spreader for the slopemaster?
(Scott's edgeguard. I have 4 3/4 for fertilizer and 12 for seeding a new lawn)


----------



## Brw71585 (Apr 20, 2019)

Amydaveg said:


> What setting would you use on the rotary spreader for the slopemaster?
> (Scott's edgeguard. I have 4 3/4 for fertilizer and 12 for seeding a new lawn)


I didnt use a spreader, I had spread it by hand as I found the speader was not throwing it out due to its size.


----------



## Brw71585 (Apr 20, 2019)

9/20/2021 - DAS:14 and DAG: 9

Progress is coming along pretty well. I reseeded on Sept 17 the bare spots and hoping should have germination in those spots later this week. I'm having trouble on the lower part of seed washing out to the bottom. Does not look like the Slopemaster is sticking to that area. I ordered Nature Seed Binder to see if that tackifier will hold up. Other than that it is coming in good. I feel like I should cut back the watering soon from 4 times a day of 10 mins to maybe 2 or 3 times a day.


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

Brw71585 said:


> 9/20/2021 - DAS:14 and DAG: 9
> 
> Progress is coming along pretty well. I reseeded on Sept 17 the bare spots and hoping should have germination in those spots later this week. I'm having trouble on the lower part of seed washing out to the bottom. Does not look like the Slopemaster is sticking to that area. I ordered Nature Seed Binder to see if that tackifier will hold up. Other than that it is coming in good. I feel like I should cut back the watering soon from 4 times a day of 10 mins to maybe 2 or 3 times a day.


That M-Binder Tackifier is the real deal. You won't be disappointed with it.


----------



## Brw71585 (Apr 20, 2019)

Notice the almighty vole tunnels today in the renovation 

Trying to figure what I should do as I do not want to walk on the seedlings.


----------

